# Checking out new Des Moines spot 3-26



## jdt (Mar 22, 2010)

The Q Restaurant
1250 8th St.
West Des Moines, IA 50265

Friday, 26th, noon
Smokebuzz and Olcrosseyes are in so far, anyone is welcome


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!..........


----------



## jdt (Mar 23, 2010)

9 beers on tap I am told...


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 23, 2010)

HMMMM, is that a dare?


----------

